# Job advice for Hong Kong



## noa.oldilssen (May 31, 2010)

Hi,

I need some help and I think that you guys (and girls, of course) might be the ones that can help me. 

The thing is this - I am looking for a job and I do not have too much experience doing so. It is funny that someone after more or less 6 years of studies has not learned this basic thing. There is a subject for the schools to put forward!

Anyway, as I guess most of you actually do have a job, I therefore cannot find anyone more suitable to help me find one as well. I am not necessarily asking You to give me a job per se (hey, I am listening to everything though), I am merely asking you for your advise, any advise. 

When google-ing the net I found little good information and I therefore started my own blog (loooking4job-blog) (I'm not allowed to post URL's, but you know the drill, right?)where I will make entries about my life looking4job (failures, success, what to do, what not to do etc.). I am hoping that what you tell me can help me be better at it. 

So, why not help a young guy on his way, build some karma (I’ve heard it’s good for you).

First question: What should I do and how should I do it to get a job?

Thanks!
Daniel


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*in need of a job*



noa.oldilssen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some help and I think that you guys (and girls, of course) might be the ones that can help me.
> 
> ...


Why not ask a school or go directly to employers?


----------



## noa.oldilssen (May 31, 2010)

brianhouse said:


> Why not ask a school or go directly to employers?


Brianhouse:

I'm not sure if I know exactly what you mean. I have tried, and will continue to do so, to go directly to employers as I feel that this might be a good way about it. But the problem is that I find it hard to figure out just exactly which employers that I should turn to. Do you have any good advice where to start?

School?
I studied at CUHK and they had some help to get out in the market place, but I found their help and advices to, sometimes, be somewhat inadequate for a foreigner like me.


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*looking for work*



noa.oldilssen said:


> Brianhouse:
> 
> I'm not sure if I know exactly what you mean. I have tried, and will continue to do so, to go directly to employers as I feel that this might be a good way about it. But the problem is that I find it hard to figure out just exactly which employers that I should turn to. Do you have any good advice where to start?
> 
> ...


You can go to a college or trade schools and ask, you can go to job placement centers or just go to some major companies while you are visiting Hong Kong and ask them for more information. Look at some employment websites as well.


----------



## noa.oldilssen (May 31, 2010)

brianhouse said:


> You can go to a college or trade schools and ask, you can go to job placement centers or just go to some major companies while you are visiting Hong Kong and ask them for more information. Look at some employment websites as well.


Do you mean universities or college? I have already went to my old university (CUHK) and I am not sure any other university would like to help me as I have not studied there. Whats up with colleges (is there any in HK?) and trade schools? What are they, it sounds interesting?

I have so far not gone to any Job placement centers but I have uploaded my CV and Cover letter to various employment websites. I am continuing doing so. Do you have any suggestions of such kind of websites that are good and what kind of job should I be looking for. 

I know that it is nearly impossible, or impossible, for me to get any job in a law firm but there should be some opportunities elsewhere.


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*colleges and trade schools*



noa.oldilssen said:


> Do you mean universities or college? I have already went to my old university (CUHK) and I am not sure any other university would like to help me as I have not studied there. Whats up with colleges (is there any in HK?) and trade schools? What are they, it sounds interesting?
> 
> I have so far not gone to any Job placement centers but I have uploaded my CV and Cover letter to various employment websites. I am continuing doing so. Do you have any suggestions of such kind of websites that are good and what kind of job should I be looking for.
> 
> I know that it is nearly impossible, or impossible, for me to get any job in a law firm but there should be some opportunities elsewhere.


Yes Hong Kong has many colleges and trade schools also international ones.


----------



## noa.oldilssen (May 31, 2010)

brianhouse said:


> Yes Hong Kong has many colleges and trade schools also international ones.


But what is a trade school and why would they help me, what can I learn/gain from them?


----------



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

I believe there are jobs that say "beginners are welcome to apply" or " no experience necessary " , "graduate of any 4 yr course"

In my case, I graduated with a degree in history but i ended up working in an IT firm, started from zero and the rest is history.

so think positive pal!

do not lose sight of your achievements!


----------



## noa.oldilssen (May 31, 2010)

I love these kind of stories. This makes me positive about the future.

I am an educated lawyer but my intention has never been to necessarily work with law. I just want to find a job were I create some value and is challenging.

What do you think about Singapore, is it a place where I should be looking for a job?


----------

